# Dirty Genital Area



## salpal1017 (Feb 23, 2014)

This is embarrassing to write but my almost 1 year old female is not regularly cleaning herself after urinating, leading to a very dark and discolored genital area. Has anyone else experienced this or have any advice how to rectify it? We took her to be checked by the vet but there is no evidence of discharge or infection.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Have you tried trimming the hair back so it doesn't get on the immediate feathers? I have a cat that needs help with her grooming too......


----------

